# Video



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?sns=fb&v=9jhWMpxXalk[/video]


https://m.youtube.com/watch?sns=fb&v=9jhWMpxXalk


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZzryR98fsM


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

È interessante.
Magari nulla di speciale, ma utile.
Solo che io preferisco leggere, più breve.


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mi piace sto tizio 
verità semplificate :up:


----------

